# Spinning--I was very good at Maryland Sheep and Wool Festival



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

I only bought one skein of yarn and a few ounces of spinning fiber (angora and vicuÃ±a). I won a package of wild colored rovings, which I gave to a young man who is a student and doesn't have much money to spend on fiber.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Beautiful. :sm24:


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I saw! my goodness me you were good!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow you did good how did you keep your control I have the worst time when I go. You were very kind to give away your prize I'm sure it will go to good use and he appreciated it.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh, no way I would have been that good! Sounds like you had a good time though.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

But what you did buy is gorgeous.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

You made excellent purchases! Love the yarn color.
I think the packaging of the angora is a good idea too, I've never seen fiber sold like that.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Lovely fiber and yarn, and a lovely thing you did to help the student.


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

Self control is a lovely thing. I love the yarn you chose and how nice to give the rovings to someone else who will love them.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Looks like you had a lovely time.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Before we say how good you were, from whom did you get the Paco-Vicuna and how much was it a gram?


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

mousepotato said:


> Before we say how good you were, from whom did you get the Paco-Vicuna and how much was it a gram?


It is from Jefferson Farms Natural Fibers. It has a half an ounce of light brown and a half an ounce of darker brown. $37.50.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Goodshepfarm said:


> You made excellent purchases! Love the yarn color.
> I think the packaging of the angora is a good idea too, I've never seen fiber sold like that.


I thought it was good packaging too! So soft and lovely!


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

Congratulations on your restraint. Looks like you made a couple of very good choices.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

amoamarone said:


> It is from Jefferson Farms Natural Fibers. It has a half an ounce of light brown and a half an ounce of darker brown. $37.50.


Thank God they won't be a NH S&W this weekend <G>. That's not a bad price. That said, I do know who will be there and at MA S&W with it. Sigh.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

amoamarone said:


> I only bought one skein of yarn and a few ounces of spinning fiber (angora and vicuÃ±a). I won a package of wild colored rovings, which I gave to a young man who is a student and doesn't have much money to spend on fiber.


I wish I could have been that good. I bought NO yarn at all and still spent over $700. When I'll spin up the 8 lbs. of fiber I bought, I don't know but my husband better take a picture of me so he'll know who I am when I emerge from my wheel room.


----------

